# Leatherique questions



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought some Leatherique and I figured I'd give it a try on the sofa. This is very impressive stuff.

I have a few questions though.


The sofa was tacky for several days after I cleaned it. Is that normal, did I do something wrong? Is it OK to use it in that condition?
I followed the suggestions on their web site and used a spray bottle. Overspray is unavoidable and this stuff is not easy to clean up. Anybody have other applicatoin suggestions?
I also used it on a chair. It seems to have taken some color out of it in places. Anybody have a similar experience?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

"Oil and oil-based leather products" one of a series of 137 " i articles The Art & Science of Detailing" Blog ***8211; http://togwt1980.blogspot.com


----------



## jmelong (Apr 20, 2010)

I have used the Pristine Clean and did not notice anything adverse. I ordered a bottle of Rejuvinator Oil and it should be here this week. I am going to apply it to my new BMW seats per instructions and see what happens. I am hoping it will soften the leather for a more supple feeling. I'll let you know.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

craigrow said:


> I bought some Leatherique and I figured I'd give it a try on the sofa. This is very impressive stuff.
> 
> I have a few questions though.
> 
> ...





If it is still tacky then there is residual Rejuvenator Oil still on the surface. Use a damp cloth (with warm water) to wipe up any areas of tackiness then reapply the prestine clean. Sometimes you need to agitate the prestine clean with a brush to remove any of the tackiness.



> [*]I followed the suggestions on their web site and used a spray bottle. Overspray is unavoidable and this stuff is not easy to clean up. Anybody have other applicatoin suggestions?


I like to use gloved hands and spray directly onto my hands before wiping. This helps avoid any spray.



> [*]I also used it on a chair. It seems to have taken some color out of it in places. Anybody have a similar experience?



Any where the dye is old or oxidized it can be removed. A small amount of dye transfer is okay.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

^Correct, you still have oil remaining on the surface. 

I haven't had any overspray issue, but I know that different spray bottles are easier to control for me than others as far as nozzle settings and behavior. 

I haven't removed any dye yet.


----------



## lstratos (May 16, 2010)

craigrow said:


> I bought some Leatherique and I figured I'd give it a try on the sofa. This is very impressive stuff.


I did the same thing, end up cleaning the whole sofa, burberry bags and misc leather stuff around the house for fun..


----------



## WULFFZA (Mar 13, 2008)

Does the pristine clean have a shelf life? I bought some over a year ago with the rejuvenator and used it once. It stayed in my cleaning kit which may have occassionally heated up when left in the trunk. The pristine clean is now more of a runny honey color while I remember it being more milky colored originally.

Any thoughts on whether I can still use it?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know, and I would contact them directly with a question, in the meanwhile. Sorry.

I imagine you already tried shaking the bottle? I can't quite remember, but I think I might have a little more orange on the bottom until I shake it up, but yeah, sort of milky looking otherwise. I might be imagining things though. Good luck.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, it needs a good shake once in a while. I use it up pretty quickly. 

I rub it in with my hands. Makes them really soft and no risk for overspray :thumbup:. I used it on a chair my mom has, but i put a garbage bag underneath to keep it off the floor. 
My leather drinks up a lot though; clearly previous owners didn't take care of the leather.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's a great article on how to use Leatherique written by a professional detailer. It's excellent information.


----------



## rsutoratosu (May 5, 2011)

ahh by Todd, i saw him using this on a vette that was nasty, he love this stuff and I do too


----------

